# guppy cross breading?



## coral frager (Oct 17, 2011)

I herd that guppy's and mollies can cross breed if I were to try it would it be safe for fry would it cause heath issues would the young not be able to breed or is it safe and i can make cool looking cross bred mollies. ps i herd breeding mollies in salt water makes the gravid female have more brood is this true?. if you can help thanks.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

They are distinct species that to my knowledge have not been crossbred. I know guppies/endlers and swordtails/platies will hybridize though.

Best regards,

Stuart


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

I remember reading something about a guppy/mollie hybrid being possible. But that was many years ago, during the 1970s, and may or may not be true. I think it said the fry produced were sterile.


----------



## coppercloud (Apr 14, 2012)

ya i remember reading about that to they also said the young were sterile


----------



## fishdragon (Nov 8, 2010)

never heard that, should be 99% impossible imo

BCA IS *EVERY MEMBER* 'S TREASURE!


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

Seems to be true.

Very Rare Hybrid Guppy-Molly Crosses. - YouTube


----------



## coral frager (Oct 17, 2011)

i'm going to try i will pick up female molly tomorrow thanks for your help.


----------

